# They're on their way



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My first cross scale offering of figures witll be nude (add or your own clothing,,,, or not) and if I am getting right 7/8ths scale, 1:12 scale, 1:20.32 scale and 1:35 scale. Here they are hot off the printer.
This all thanks to my good friend from SE Johan who is offering this service in exchange for figures. 








This is a figure I am currently working on. Thanks to free software being offered by Pixologic, I am able to easily sculpt starting from a lump of clay. They provide a wide range of tools with various settings that allowed me to more naturally sculpt the figure above, withouit having to go in and select and move 1000nds of points to achieve a likeness. This software is so good, I forget I am working on the computer sometimes and after smoothing or pinching, the muscles in my hands actuall ach a little like they do when I've been working clay all day long. 
Now the really cool thing about this.








After sculpting him in the default pose with arms out and standing straight, I take the mesh into DAZ3d studio, create a skeleton for it, then pose it in any pose I want with a few clicks of the mouse.
And then








I just export the posed figure to an object file, take him back into sculptris and put clothes on him. Try doing that with clay  Oh and did I mention, that once I save the jointed mesh to a character file, I can just go into DAZ any old time and repose him how ever I want. I'm toying with the idea of creating a series of plastic figures that when viewed at 22 frames a second, would walk,,, no, I think that is getting carried away, I would have to sell my house and my body to cast that many figures.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, you are amazing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff! 

Did you miss 1/29 scale? please... 

Dirk, 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, how would we add clothing? I've made clothing out of sculpy, but that's to put on sculpy figures that can be re-baked to harden. Could your plastic figures stand that kind of heat? Or is there some better way to make clothing for them? (Alas, you can only have so many nudists on a layout before people start looking at you funny...)@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

They look good. But, same question as Dirk, "Did you miss 1/29 scale? please..." There are probably as many if not more 1/29 er's out there than any other scale.

Rod


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating! Amazing work! 

What 3D printer is he using? Material? Resolution on it etc.? Completely fascinated! We have a Dimension SST1200 at work that "prints" in ABS with about .010 layer resolution. I'm working in Solidworks and find we have lots of problems with the printer and I for one am not happy enough with the resolution. 

Chas


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The recommended material for adding clothing would be miliput. But I bake my plastic figures all the time. That being said, you need to bake them in a well ventilated area because the resin fumes won't kill you right away, but I'm sured continued breathing of them will. I start a lot of my figures as nude castings. The resin is a lot harder than sculpty and I can really work the cloth so that it looks like cloth. I was using miliput for a solid armiture, but that was more expensive than making a nude mold and then adding sculpt or miliput to a resin figure, not to mention, that all my nude figures will eventually be dressed in various time periods. 
Oh,,, and did I fail to mention, they will be available in clothes as well, eventually. 
Chas, I'm not sure which printer. .01 layer resolution sounds about right and I know it is abs. The figures above were from human meshes that I had and converted to use in another app that had a basic modeler attached to it. I modified the vertices, one point at a time (sometimes several points) till I changed the polygons to look like the likeness I wanted. Very time consuming. I have a new app that is just like sculpting in clay. 
To tell you the truth, that might be 1:29 scale... I truly can't remember what we agreed on. I'll drop Johan a message and ask him to refresh my memory.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always wanted a series of figures that iIcould put in the drivers seat of automobiles, in particular convertables. It just irkes me out to have driverless convertables going down my streets!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 22 Feb 2012 01:00 PM 
I've always wanted a series of figures that iIcould put in the drivers seat of automobiles, in particular convertables. It just irkes me out to have driverless convertables going down my streets! 
I share your desires. I have a couple of hubbles 1:20, 1:24 and a couple of Franklin Mint and I tried making figures for them. The problem is the steering wheel. If you want them to fit behing the steering wheel they have to be a scale or two smaller like in the 1:16" Franklin Mint model, whose top I removed cause even a small figuer wouldn't fit inside properly.








Passengers fit just fine, but even this 1:20 scale figure was hard to get behind the wheel of this 1:16 scale model. I think a driver will need to be a two part figure. The torso and the legs connected by magnets or something. Either that or the steering wheel will have to be removed before placing the figure in the vechicle and then once he is positioned, the steering wheel can be put back in.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh,,, I forgot to mention, the big guy (also 1:20 scale) sitting next to him would not even fit behind the steering wheel.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard; 

I have noticed the same problem with model automobiles. If the driver is the correct scale he/she will not fit behind the wheel. I think a big part of the problem is that real automobiles have adjustable seats, and those seats are cushioned. Our models have fixed seats that have no give to the cushions. My guess is that for a scale figure to fit behind the wheel, his/her back, fanny, and thighs would have to have material removed to simulate the depression of the seat cushions. Sound logical? 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well yes in part, but we can also bend when we get in. I have major back problems and knee problems from time to time. I get so stiff that I feel like I need a bigger scale automobile.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard;

I know what you mean about sometimes needing a larger scale vehicle ourselves. That is one of the reasons my fourteen-year-old Kia Sportage got traded in for a 2009 Honda Pilot.

The guys tooling around in the Rail Beetle are only half the men they used to be. I just try to remember never to open the doors. (Don't look Martha! It's too ghastly!)


















Best,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Allt hat carnage,,, and he still looks uncomfortable and lacking in head room


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

OK,,, update. I will doing 1:35 scale, 1:20.32 scale, 1:13.714 scale and 1:12 scale figures this go round. If the 1:35 don't pan out I'll switch to 1:29. I do have the kits on my site if anyone is interested. NOTE to the moderate. Please excuse me for the blatant self promotion. I was asked though.


----------

